# Spooky Halloween Countdown



## Robot George Washington (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello, morals! I am now prepared to show off my first Halloween app. Spooky Halloween countdown: an Android app designed to legitimately scare and upset humans, as is their want during the Halloween season. If you would film yourself using it for the first time, and put your reaction on YouTube, that would be really cool, and also valuable data for my work with the Future Government.


Download it here:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.SheetChefs.SpookyHalloweenCountdown

Happy horrifying!
-Robot G.W.


----------



## UBJ3D (Oct 24, 2014)

The link is broken?


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

that's ok..I am not a moral..I am immoral ..  .hmmm.. an immoral immortal.. wait a sec..IFC was showing Stripper Zombies last night ..I guess THEY are immoral immortals too.. Now that Kirk Cameron they are talking about in another thread..that would be a moral mortal..


----------

